# Cheap automated grow room controls



## Budlight (Sep 15, 2016)

What do you guys think of something like this it's very cheap and easy to set up I'm seriously thinking about something like this and the best part is you can control it all privately from your phone

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnl__f2ibqY&sns=em[/ame]

Followed by this 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhsCcR7YEXI&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Sep 15, 2016)

I would recommend Sentinel. I run the CHHC -4i GPS with true fuzzy logic. Or maybe look at Titan, but I'm not too familiar with their products. I can vouch for great tech support for my unit. Best of luck. Peace


----------



## Budlight (Sep 15, 2016)

Kraven said:


> I would recommend Sentinel. I run the CHHC -4i GPS with true fuzzy logic. Or maybe look at Titan, but I'm not too familiar with their products. I can vouch for great tech support for my unit. Best of luck. Peace



That set up looks pretty awesome but at the same time has a pretty awesome price tag to it too with those other two set ups I can keep it to around $150 for everything maybe even cheaper I definitely appreciate the advice though


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2016)

imo---if you have less than 100 plants---lighting is the only thing you need automated---there is nothing better than hands on experience for all other chores


----------

